# Pears Soap for cleaning leather



## TTRIS

I bought my car from a mate who served an apprenticeship with Connoly and has subsequently run his own leather business for 20 years.
He does all the warranty work for Rolls-Royce, Ferrari UK and several others.
His tip, and it is one I have tried to flog in these fourms is to use a cloth lathered up with plenty of Pears soap and rub it in to the leather. Wipe off excess with a damp cloth (but do not wipe the saop off)and let dry.

I have tried it on my leather since owning the car and the results are excellent.

Any shinyness is taken back to a beautiful matt and the smell is nice too!

All for 49p

Liquid leather must be good, cos everyone says it is, but my pal says anything other than Pears is a waste of money...

Try it!!


----------



## qooqiiu

Your car will smell like an old peoples home.

Pears is for coffin dodgers only. :wink:


----------



## TTRIS

Its an acquired taste granted.

But as he says...

leather is basically just skin.

As chemicals are bad for your skin so they are for leather.

And as Pears has tar in it the seats feels so "waxy" afterwards.

If you dont believe me - fine

But this is a really good (and cheap) tip

Happy Liquidleathering!!!

Tris


----------



## jam225

Thanks for the heads up TTRIS 8)

I'll give this a go on Mrs Jams XC90 at the weekend as a crash test dummy


----------



## TTRIS

Its the see though amber coloured bar you need. It sometimes comes in a box....

Put on the lather as "dry" as you can. After a bit you'll get a feel for how far a sponge/cloth full will go.....

Hope it works for you.

But as no one believes me, dont tell anyone else!!!

:lol:


----------



## luketurb

Thank you for this tip!!!

It worke a treat, however, do not let it froth up as it can leave a white residue (although that does wipe of after!)

I was very pleased and it cost 44p!!


----------

